# Hot Air!



## Rabieshund (Jan 23, 2007)

Something I did. Model is me in front of a white sheet, which was replaced with a sky photo taken from our backyard. Hair is vector shapes. Balloons are stock as I have never taken any photos of hot air balloons. I wanted this very plastic and unreal look.


----------



## enne (Feb 20, 2007)

I love it! I like the surreal look of your skin. The color of the sky is perfect for the darkness of the face; that's one of the biggest problems that people come across while importing different skies. You did an awesome job imo!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 20, 2007)

enne said:


> I love it! I like the surreal look of your skin. The color of the sky is perfect for the darkness of the face; that's one of the biggest problems that people come across while importing different skies. You did an awesome job imo!



I agree. Great job! 







pascal


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cool.  This reminds me of certain diesel advertisements.  The skin is probably my favorite part.  Somewhat like an androgynous android.  How did you get that look?  No, no, that must be a secret.  You'll never tell!  I know it.


----------

